
Yahoo hack steals 400,000 passwords. Is yours on the list? - curthopkins
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2012/0712/Yahoo-hack-steals-400-000-passwords.-Is-yours-on-the-list
======
Zenst
This story already been covered I thought. People pick silly passwords, people
pick great passwords. Hosts use expoitable systems, passwords leaked.
Passwords leaked in clear text indicating no encyrption/hashing or anything
approaching the 21st century. Article then goes on to explain how to protect
yourself and yet ignores the aspect that you could of changed your password
daily and used 200 characters which would require the dexterity of a hamster
on ridlin just to be able to type - that it would of made no difference at all
as they hosted on a insecure server that was expliotable by a type of expliot
that is inexcusable and held them in plain text. Not sure there is much to say
realy apart from if it had been RIM then there would be the standard addition
of how the company is doomed, but as it's yahoo then non of that is mentioned
or even touched upon in any shape or way.

------
redwood
It always bothers me how the focus is on making a robust password when the
real world security risk is not brute force attack but rather phishing. It
always has been (even in the days when hackers would call 'Jim' down at the
control center for a reminder of the password).

------
treyp
Direct link: <http://dazzlepod.com/yahoo/>

------
protolif
I thought that Yahoo was only used by the elderly.

